# Books/Workout prep books for Force Recon



## JB152 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew of good books about Recon/Force Recon also workout prep books for the aforementioned.
-Thank you JB


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2015)

This is your concern at 14?

1. Be a teenager, you can't get those days back.
2. Stay out of trouble. Don't do drugs, don't have any run-ins with the cops (friends can be a liability here), study your tail off in school. Any form of SOF unit (and to a lesser extent most jobs in the military) will require you to write well and these days you should be able to work MS Office. Math, English, history, and some science will go a long way. Take an anatomy and physiology course if your HS offers one. Don't be afraid to learn a language.
3. Join the cross country team. Keep your mouth shut about joining the military and just learn to run far and fast. Build your cardiovascular endurance.
4. You can worry about a workout plan your senior year. Don't go into the gym and hurt yourself. If you still want to lift now, do so with a decent coach, avoid injuries, and work on basic weightlifting.
5. Be a teenager, you can't get those days back.

P.S. the list above wasn't ordered by accident or chance.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 5, 2015)

Freefalling hit it dead center.  You're 14, be a kid, stay out of trouble, gain knowledge and stay n shape... but be a kid for chrissakes.


----------



## JB152 (Aug 5, 2015)

Okay Thank you for the advice. Do you know any history books on Force Recon or Recon Battalion?
-Thank you JB


----------



## digrar (Aug 6, 2015)

Let me google that for you


----------



## walra107 (Aug 6, 2015)

Force Recon Command -Lt.Col Alex Lee (ret) is a good one, maybe above your reading level
Force Recon Diary 1969- Maj Bruce Norton (ret), also fantastic read

Call me weird but I was reading this shit at 14...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2015)

Similar to @walra107 , I read "everything" I could get my hands on at that age.  @JB152 , read some of the classic Vietnam era books - There are a few that stand out to me to this day:
-  Chickenhawk 
-  The Five Fingers
-  Field's of Fire 
-  Recondo-LRRPs in the 101st Airborne
-  Marine Sniper, 93 confirmed kills

These may not be specifically what you are seeking, but they will give you a view of the services from a different perspective - Today it is pretty much accepted to write an "I was there" book, not so much for the Nam vets.  If you had to pick just two, go with Chickenhawk and Field's of Fire.


----------



## JB152 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you all for the response ill make sure i check all that out :)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2015)

JB152 said:


> Thank you all for the response ill make sure i check all that out :)



Work on your written English and attention to detail also.  Both are very important items in your skills inventory, for anything you do in life.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Similar to @walra107 , I read "everything" I could get my hands on at that age.  @JB152 , read some of the classic Vietnam era books - There are a few that stand out to me to this day:
> -  Chickenhawk
> -  The Five Fingers
> -  Field's of Fire
> ...


 
I'll second Fields of Fire as a very good read. It really puts you there.


----------

